# My Orca



## yamagold (Dec 9, 2005)

Here's my new Orca size 51 
Stem & bar - Deda Newton
Saddle - Fizik Arione
Seatpost - Use Carbon
Pedals - Time RXS
Weight - 7.15kgs.


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

Nice bike; unfortunately the vividness of the green doesn't really come out over the web as it should. Very, very cool setup.


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

yamagold said:


> Here's my new Orca size 51
> Stem & bar - Deda Newton
> Saddle - Fizik Arione
> Seatpost - Use Carbon
> ...


I really like the green, don't see many of those.


----------



## yamagold (Dec 9, 2005)

MaestroXC said:


> Nice bike; unfortunately the vividness of the green doesn't really come out over the web as it should. Very, very cool setup.


Yes i agree and its probably due to the lighting. I took the shots in the evening under flourescent lights. I can say that the green is much better to look at than the orange. I was comparing my orange Onix and the green Orca. 
But I also love the orange Onix when it was still new. 

I still have to compare the rides though one of these days. As of now i can say that the Orca handles much better in descents and turns.


----------



## blizzardrider (Feb 25, 2005)

yamagold said:


> Here's my new Orca size 51
> Stem & bar - Deda Newton
> Saddle - Fizik Arione
> Seatpost - Use Carbon
> ...


sweet. how tall are you. how much do you weigh.


----------



## crisbay (Apr 9, 2006)

Purchased the same frame..same size and color. Still debating whether to switch to DA10. 

Just had a little problem with the preload compression cap that came with the frame and had to change it to Pro Design. The slippery carbon steerer tube is always a challenge and Im thinking of reinforcing it with Alpha Q compression insert.

Have fun with your Orbea Orca!!


----------

